

Seaforth 40C18 embedded array processor - FraaJad
http://www.intellasys.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=60&Itemid=75
SEAforth 40C18 embedded processor has 40 cores and operates at low power. In fact, the company claims that SEAforth uses 28 times less power and runs 240 times faster than other competing systems.<p>Chuck Moore, the inventor of Forth language is one of the co-founders.
======
limmeau
I wish them luck, but a 40-core Forth processor sounds like it needs to come
with a free Chuck Moore to program it.

